# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Сборка интернет сервера

## burjuiy

День добрый!
Стоит задача собрать сервер для интернет провайдинга, цель предоставление услуг интернета и локальной (vpn) сети в области.
Просьба: оптимальная конфигурация железа - стартовое количество клиентов около 500, конфигурация должна быть с (запасом), оптимальная О.С., и софт по обеспечению безопасности.
Возможность наращивание производительности - в активе бабло :) и 2 - 19"      шкафа....

----------


## Agrin

тут конечно в двух словах не ответить, но если намерения серьёзные и клиенты не только частные лица но и организации и triple play и все-все-все, то для ядра сети надёжно использовать Catalist от Cisco на переферии BRAS и в зависимости от среды xDSL DSLAM например Corecess или D-Link(если среда - телефонка) или маршрутизаторы + коммутаторы Level2 и 3 для Ethernet или PON сети если хочется экзотики. Радиодоступ несёт в себе много проблем, так что на него лучше не заморачиваться. Если сетка небольшая будет, то можно обойтись без дорогостоящего ядра. Агрегировать статистику по Radius + простенькая самописная биллинговая системка. Конкретизируй среду передачи, расстояния, каналы прокладки, цели, общего то много можно насоветовать.

ОС для небольших сетей до 5000 клиентов можно Linux посоветовать любой, не принципиально. Для биллинговой системы большой сети или организации VPN "не аппартно" лучше всего подойдёт по производительности решение под Solaris и сервера на UltraSparc - на меньшие частоты ровная производительность в несколько раз больше чем Intel+любаяОС.

Безопасность обеспечивать удобно прикрывая всё лишнее на аппаратных коммутаторах и возводя вирт. сети и Vpn. Не ставить лишнего, на почту антивирь и фильтры, не устраивать файлопомойки без особых причин, можно фильтровать битые и вирусные пакеты, определять ситуации Dos атак на Web и почтовые сервера. В крайнем случае прикрыть у клиентов на коммутаторах порты до 1024, водить их через Nat. У клиентов антивири, файерволлы. В договорах оградить себя от ответственности за потери информации клиентом.




> Есть серьезный опыт в данной области?


Похоже через личку не доходит:

Нет, серьёзного нет. Сам строил корпоративные сетки до 100человек с учётом трафика, многослойной безопасностью и т.п. По сетям провайдерским - наблюдения, работаю на одного из пров., интересуюсь как и что. Так что это общие соображения.

В целом сети строятся из соображений универсальности на будующее, возможности предоставить дополнительный сервис - сегодня уже не стоит ожидать основной доход от простой продажи инет. трафика. Модные направления - VPN, IPTV, порталы, VoIP, видеонаблюдение, хостинг, индексируемые файлообменники по разным принципам, игровые сервера, форумы для обычных людей, условно бесплатный трафик до основных ресурсов, почта, DNS, маркетинг. Вот пожалуй 90% услуг для частников :) Корпоративный клиент требователен к простоям, задержкам и обслуживанию - соответственно всё должно быть отказоустойчиво и оперативно.

Подробнее - по конкретным сервисам или вопросам.

----------


## Doryk

а какой  билинг посоветуте  под Nix ?! желательно не особо дорогой :)

----------


## gavru

traffpro.ru

----------


## kirBI

Интернет-шлюз Ideco ICS вообще отличная вещь. Там и биллинг есть и там же карточки для клиентов можно генерировать. ОС Линукс ставится и настраивается за 30 минут!

----------

